# Bombed while I was on vacation!!



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I have been on vacation for the last week and wanted to share with everyone what I came home too. I was choosen by Primetime76 (Kipp) as a winner of Oldmso's 1000th post contest. Here is the desruction that was left behind. Thank you very much Kipp I will enjoy each one and I am looking forward to the Padron 1926 Anniversary Maduro when our little one arrives. And also congrats on your lastest addition.

Enough already here are some pics.


















Here is the list:
Puros Indios
Nub Cameroon
Diesel Unholy Coctail
Gran Habano Vintage 2002
601 Green Label
Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve
Padron 1964 Maduro
Padron 1926 Anniversary Maduro
And a Ronson Jetlite and some fuel and a letter describing each cigar and its flavor.
Truely can't thank you enough Kipp.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad they made it there safely sir...enjoy!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Enjoy Matt!! 

It's nice to come home to your mailbox blown up!!

Nice shot CPT!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice!

enjoy them.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Smoke up !! Enjoy !


----------



## vish11418 (May 15, 2012)

nice gift


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

It's always nice to have homecoming presents


----------



## smartkid (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice 'bomb', have fun smoking them.


----------

